# [Sammelthread] Gibabyte GA-X79-UD3



## leorphee (27. März 2012)

*[Sammelthread]*

*Gibabyte GA-X79-UD3*

*Spezifikationen**

>klick mich<*

*Downloads

**>klick mich<*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Spezifikationen**
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich besitze selber dieses Board und evtl. können wir uns hier gegenseitig helfen bei Fragen.​


----------



## leorphee (27. März 2012)

Screens vom UEFI


----------



## leorphee (27. März 2012)

Die anderen Screens vom UEFI BIOS


----------



## leorphee (5. April 2012)

So, ich hoffe, Ihr könnt mir ein wenig weiter helfen. Ich habe paar  Fragen zum neuen UEFI BIOS und möchte gerne lernen & verstehen.  Wer nicht Fragt bleibt dumm, auch wenn Euch einige Fragen Dumm vorkommen und ich nach den Antworten evtl. Denke, klar hätte ich selber drauf kommen können, aber ich bitte um Euer Verständniss und um Eure Hilfe. 

_Noch einmal mein System:_ 
_Mainboard:  _*Gigabyte GA-X79-UD3* 
_CPU:_ *Intel Core i7-3930K, 6x 3.20GHz* 
_RAM:_ *G.Skill Sniper DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-17066U CL11-11-11-30 (DDR3-2133)* 
_CPU Kühler:_ *Corsair Hydro Series H100* 
_Laufwerke:_ *SSD Samsung 830 (OS), Vertex 3, 3x HDD, DVD-Brenner* 
_GPU:_ *GTX 580* 
_Betriebssystem:_ *Windows 7 64Bit* 
Rest siehe Signatur 

Ich habe viel gesucht und im Internet keine für mich befriedigende Antworten gefunden. 
So, nun zum eigentlichen. Ich habe ein paar Screenshots von meinen  Aktuellen Einstellungen gemacht und werde dazu die Fragen stellen. Falls  Ihr sonst noch Positionen seht, welche ich Euer Meinung falsch  eingestellt habe bitte ich um einen Tipp. Danke. 

Bild 1 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

_zu 1 ErP Unterstützung:_ 
Verstehe ich es richtig, das dort aktiviert wird ob über die USB  Anschlüsse nach dem herunterfahren weiter Strom fließt? Um z.B. ein  Handy welches am USB Port steckt weiter auflädt? 

Bild 2 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

_zu 2 XHCI Hand-off:_ 
Bitte um Erläuterung 

_zu 3 EHCI Hand-off:_ 
Bitte um Erläuterung 

_zu 4 Port 60/64 Emulation:_ 
Bitte um Erläuterung 

Bild 3 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

_zu 5 Limit CPUID Maximum:_ 
Wenn ich es richtig Recherchiert habe, ist es nicht relevant für  CPUs ab Windows XP?, also sollte Deaktiviert bleiben? Bitte um  Erläuterung. 

_zu 6 Ausführen Bit deaktivieren:_ 
Bitte um Erläuterung, ich habe nicht gefunden. 

_zu 7 Intel Virtualisierungs-Technologie:_ 
Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe geht es darum einen  Kompatibilitätsmodus für “alte” Programme unter Windows 7 zu  ermöglichen, z.B der XP Modus. Bitte um Erläuterung, Programmbeispiele  die es benötigen oder besser Funktionieren (bei mir z.B. CAD, Photoshop,  Cubase). 

_zu 8 Intel ® I/OAT:_ 
Eine Beschleunigungstechnik, eine neue Intel  Plattform-Netzwerktechnologie, die den TCP-Netzwerkstapel auf Microsoft  Windows Server und Linux Betriebssystemen beschleunigt, optimiert und  nahtlos skaliert. I/OAT dient hauptsächlich der Verbesserung von  Leistung, Durchsatz und CPU-Auslastung für Anwendungen, die das  TCP-Protokoll verwenden, einen Großteil ihres Netzwerkverkehrs  empfangsbasiert abwickeln & Anwendungspuffer größer 2 KB in Windows  und 4 KB in Linux verwenden. Anwendungen mit größeren Puffern  profitieren in der Regel mehr von I/OAT. Es wird empfohlen, dass Sie mit  Ihrem System und Ihren Anwendungen arbeiten, um die besten  Einstellungen für I/OAT in Ihrer Umgebung zu bestimmen. Quelle: Dell 

Frage: Ist es für uns Normalen Verbraucher relevant dieses zu nutzen? 

_zu 9 Intel ® VT-d:_ 
Bitte berichtigen 
Ermöglicht das Durchreichen eines PCI Gerätes direkt an ein  Gastsystem mit Hilfe der bereitgestellten IOMMU. Damit kann etwa eine  Netzwerkkarte dediziert einem Gastsystem bereitgestellt werden. Dadurch  kann eine höhere Netzwerkperformance als mit einer emulierten  Netzwerkkarte erreicht werden. Allerdings ist derzeit mit einer solchen  Durchreichung dann keine live migration des Gastsystems möglich. Qelle: TK Server 

_zu 10 Isoc:_ 
Bitte um Erläuterung, ich habe nicht gefunden was ich mit einem BIOS in Verbindung bringen würde.

Bild 4 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

_zu 11 CPU Vcore:_ 
ist das die Vcore die im Moment anliegt, oder die Vcore die für meine CPU vorgesehen ist, empfohlen? 

_zu 12 CPU Vtt:_ 
ist es richtig das es die Spannung am Frontsidebus (FSB) ist? Genau die selbe Frage wie zu 9. 

_zu 11 & 12:_ 
Gibt es Richtwerte, an welche man sich halten sollte beim OC? 
Was wären die Standartwerte? 
dazu noch einmal mehr im Bild 6 

Bild 5 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

_zu 13 Host Clock Frequency:_ 
Wenn ich es richtig verstehe ändert sich hier auch die PCIe Frequenz? 
Diese sollte doch aber wenn möglichst Fest bei 100 sein damit die  PCIe Karten (z.B. GPU) fehlerfrei laufen, wobei bis zu 2,0 nicht  tragisch sein sollten, oder? 

Bild 6 die hier eingestellten Werte werde ich noch nach unten Korrigieren, da muss ich noch testen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

_zu 14 CPU Vcore:_ 
Die Spannung an der CPU: Vorne steht die Vcore die anliegt?  bei mir  1,360V im Bild 4 steht dort 1,332V mit CPUz lese ich un ter last mit  Prime 1.308V aus, welche steht den nun für was, sind dort Abweichungen  als Lesefehler? an welchen kann man sich am besten Orientieren?  
Hinten die eingestellte, bei mir im Bild 1.375 

_zu 15 CPU Vcore:_ 
lässt sich nur verstellen wenn bei CPU Vcore normal steht, warum? 

_zu 16 CPU Vtt:_ 
Viel gelesen, aber was regelt sie genau, warum muss man hier die  Spannung erhöhen, oder sollte man die Standard Spannung versuchen? 

_zu 17 CPU PLL:_ 
genau wie in Punkt 16. 

_zu 18 IMC:_ 
genau wie in Punkt 16. 

Bild 7 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

_zu 19 Inernal CPU PLL OvervoltageMC:_ 
okay, ist dazu da die PLL Spannung dynamisch zu erhöhen, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe? 

_zu 20 Real-Time CPU Ratio Control in OS:_ 
Ist es nötig dieses aktiviert zu haben? es wird doch alles im BIOS eingestellt, soll es für Tools wie Easytune6 sein? 

_zu 21 Turbo:_ 
eine Frage... 

_zu 22 Turbo Power Limit (Watt):_ 
Spielt es eine Rolle ob ich die Werte ändere beim OC wenn ich den Turbo deaktiviert habe? 

_zu 23 Core Current Limit (Amps):_ 
Spielt es eine Rolle ob ich die Werte ändere beim OC wenn ich den Turbo deaktiviert habe? 

_zu 25 Core Current Limit (Amps):_ 
reicht hier Auto, oder was wird hier empfohlen? 

_zu 26 - 29:_ 
Stromsparfunktionen, keine Fragen. 
Oder noch Tipps von Euch? 

_zu 28 CPU Thermal Monitor:_ 
hat was Mit Temperatur zu tun, aber wo und was? Ob aktiv, oder  deaktiviert, im OS kann es ausgelesen werden, darum verstehe ich es  nicht... 

Bild 8 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
_zu 30 - 41 IMC:_ 
hier kann ich gerade noch zuordnen das es um Spannung für Speicher  und CPU geht, aber warum ist es hier noch einmal darum geht was bewirken  diese Einstellungen? 

_zu 42 - 47 IMC:_ 
kann ich mir einigermaßen herleiten...

Bild 9 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

_zu 48 X.M.P. Profile:_ 
ist klar... 

_zu 49 Perfomance Enhance:_ 
Worin liegen hier die Unterschiede? 
Was bewirken sie? 
was ist hier empfohlen? 

_zu 50 DRAM Timing Selectable:_ 
ist klar... einmal einstellen alles Speicherbänke bekommen die selbe Einstellung... 

_zu 51 Profile DDR Voltage:_ 
ist grau hinterlegt, ich nehme an dient nur zur Info 

_zu 52 Profile VTT Voltage:_ 
ist grau hinterlegt, ich nehme an dient nur zur Info  

_zu 51 & 52_ 
ist beides für den Speicher, was sind aber die Unterschiede? Es geht doch bei beiden um die Spannung? Bitte um Aufklärung. 

_zu 53 Chanel Interleaving:_ 
hier geht es um Dual, Trippel, oder Quadchanel? sollte ich mal aktivieren, oder ist Auto die bessere Wahl? 

_zu 54 Rank Interleaving:_ 
ich denke es gehört zu 53, aber was macht es genau? was ist die Empfehlung?  

Bild 10 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

_zu 55 - 58 Chanel Timing Control :_ 
hier ist es klar, sollte man die Werte eingeben die von Hersteller angegeben sind beim Speicher. Oder irre ich mich?  

_zu 59 - 68 Chanel Timing Control :_ 
Hier sollen die werte von oben noch einmal genauer eingestellt  werden, aber ich habe keine ahnung wie und was man dort einstellen soll,  kann. Bitte um Aufklärung.  

_zu 69 tCMD :_ 
hier ist auch alles klar, sollte man den Wert eingeben welcher von Hersteller angegeben ist beim Speicher. Oder?  

_zu 70 Round Trip Latency :_ 
keine Ahnung, bitte um Aufklärung. 

Hier nun noch ein paar Bilder vom Desktop im Idle 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hier sieht man gut das die Energiesparfunktionen gut greifen, CPU Tackt und Spannung gehen nach unten. 

Hier nun ein Bild vom Desktop load mit Prime 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hier ist sehr gut zu sehen, dass eine ganz andere CPU Vcore  ausgelesen wird wie im BIOS, Frage normal? sollte ich bestimmt die vom  BIOS als Anhaltspunkt nehmen? 

Bild 11 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

keine Fragen... 

Bild 12 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wofür sind diese? USB etc?


----------



## violinista7000 (6. Juli 2012)

Hey, wir haben fast das gleiche System. Und genauso fast alle Fragen.

Hast du versucht Windows XP zu installieren? Hast bei dir geklappt? Bei mir nicht, ich habe alles  was ich weiss versucht, habe sogar die SATA-Drivers per Nlite integriert, aber es scheitert immer wieder. Zumindest bekomme ich kein BSOD, aber ich bekomme die Meldung, dass IastorA.sys nicht da ist, obwohl der Treiber da ist...


----------



## leorphee (16. August 2012)

Ich habe win7 64Bit und möchte es auch nicht mehr missen. 
Zum X79 UD3 bei JZ sind wir ja schon bei der BIOS Version 12d in seinem Forum habe ich einiges gelernt, aber immer noch nicht alle Fragen beantwortet bekommen. 
Die RST Treiber haben eine schlechtere Performance als der msahci Treiber, daher habe ich Windows machen lassen.


----------



## RIPchen (1. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

zunächst wünsche ich allen ein gutes neues Jahr !

Jetzt zum Problem:
Ich habe auch ein UD3 und den Multiplikator für die CPU auf 44 gesetzt, sodass bis zu 4,4GHz anliegen. Allerdings setzt das Mainboard bei diesem Multi eine derart hohe Vcore an, dass die CPU schlicht zu heiss wird.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Vcore zu limitieren, ohne sie ununterbrochen auf einen festen (und damit auch hohen und stromfressenden) Wert einzustellen ?

Danke für jede Hilfe
Rippi


----------

